
How do we detect, trace and verify nuclear explosions? (2015) [video] - CarolineW
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daZ7IQFqPyA
======
mafribe
A really interesting podcast on nuclear test monitoring can be found at
[http://omegataupodcast.net/2015/10/185-nuclear-test-
monitori...](http://omegataupodcast.net/2015/10/185-nuclear-test-monitoring-
and-the-ctbt)

